# Replaced car door 2015 Nissan Versa Note



## Melz (May 3, 2021)

So as the title says, replaced the door on my 2015 nissan versa note. Drove the car into the spot before I did work on it. I did disconnect battery because I had to run new wiring for door. Now the car will not start! It turns over. No weird started noises. It tries to start. Even with a new battery. I have triple checked fuses. Everything I can think of. The keyfob only locks and unlocks doors, panic button doesnt work. It is a cvt trans automatic. This is a normal keyed ignition, not a push to start/stop button. Any idea what can cause this? Do I need reprogrammimg of key fob? Any help or suggestions appreciated!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: Owner's Manuals. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Melz said:


> So as the title says, replaced the door on my 2015 nissan versa note. Drove the car into the spot before I did work on it. I did disconnect battery because I had to run new wiring for door. Now the car will not start! It turns over. No weird started noises. It tries to start. Even with a new battery. I have triple checked fuses. Everything I can think of. The keyfob only locks and unlocks doors, panic button doesnt work. It is a cvt trans automatic. This is a normal keyed ignition, not a push to start/stop button. Any idea what can cause this? Do I need reprogrammimg of key fob? Any help or suggestions appreciated!


Did you check fuses in all places? Besides the inside fusebox, there's another fuse and relay box under the hood behind the battery which also contains the IPDM. There are fuses and links in the front portion of the box and the IPDM with about 20 more fuses in the rear. The IPDM needs to be pulled up and out of the box to get at its fuses, but all the most important engine systems are fused through it. Here's a drawing of the location, it has a plastic cover over it:


----------



## Melz (May 3, 2021)

Tried running a code reader. Linking error. I replaced battery and key fob battery. What fuse would make it do this? The guy who did the work claims he went through the fuses. I honestly believe he should be the one to fix this problem. He did the body work. Then bam car not working.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Does the dash light up when you turn the key to the Run position? If not it sounds like one of the main fusible links on the battery card may be blown. You just inspect those with a flashlight, the card has see-through plastic.


----------

